# Pregnancy thread for Mrs Mac



## Alix (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Mrsmac, just wanted to answer your question from your other thread about folks having surgery while pregnant. I know someone who had gall bladder surgery when she was about 30 - 35 weeks pregnant (can't remember which week it was sorry!) and mom and baby did just fine! She told me she thinks she healed faster because of being pregnant, but that could be because she was just so danged relieved not to be in pain anymore.

The only surgeries I had while pregnant made me UNpregnant! And Lordy was I glad to have that happen.

Hope this thread fills a gap for you, sounds like your other BB is full of goofballs.


----------



## mrsmac (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks Alix. Its funny everyone keeps telling me how fit and well I look, I think its all the enforced rest, I haven't done much at all for nearly 5 weeks now. The baby will probably be huge!!! (The first two were both 8.5lbs so I dread to think how big this one could be)


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 5, 2006)

mrsmac, do you know if it's a boy or girl yet?


----------



## middie (Apr 5, 2006)

The only surgeries I had while pregnant made me UNpregnant

Same with me alix.


----------



## mrsmac (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes but if I tell you I'd have to kill you!!!

Sorry thats in answer to TG


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 5, 2006)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Yes but if I tell you I'd have to kill you!!!
> 
> Sorry thats in answer to TG


 
LOL!! okay, keep it secret then I'm not ready to go just yet!!


----------



## mrsmac (Apr 5, 2006)

I am surprised how well I am keeping the secret cause I'm hopeless with secrets! 14yr old can't understand why i won't tell her, I pointed out that secrets and teenage girls usually don't go together!


----------



## GB (Apr 5, 2006)

We tried to keep it a secret too. I was the one who accidently blew it. I was talking to my parents and said something like we are going out shopping for *her* crib. They didn't even pick up on what I said, but right after it I started saying "I can't believe I just blew it". They figured it out real quick after that lol.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 5, 2006)

I was lucky when Carson, Ethan and Olivia were on the way, both my girls had sonograms and I was with them..What joy to see those precious angels like that. Ethan turned himself so that he was facing us like looking in the camera..At that time I had no idea that he would be this big eyed beautiful dark haired boy. I just knew that my heart felt 3 times it size and I wanted to hold him. Either way knowing or not knowing, the thought of a warm sweet baby in your life is heaven.

kadesma


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 5, 2006)

I had 4 Ultra sounds~ all 4 were images of boys... LOL...


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 5, 2006)

We never wanted to know what we were having we figured it was part of the fun in being pregnant!!I was an ob nurse at the time and it used to kill everybody that I wouldn't let the ob or the tech just take a look!!Back when I was expecting Jymm was like the dinosaur age of ultrasound-(he would have been 24)so there wasn't a choice in the matter. Dennis on the other hand, we had a new machine in the office and the doctors- always wanted to "play" photographer and the pictures were so fuzzy you couldn't see anything anyway- Dennis was also a month premature and when he was born he was so hairy he looked like a delivery from the Bronx Zoo!!!He was as fuzzy as the sonogram pictures predicted!!Scary stuff!Now Miss Kiersten was born on her due date exactly-my water broke at 12 am on the actual date because of course I had to prove my ob/boss wrong when he had stated the day before-Nobody delivers on their due date -the kid even rose to a challenge in utero!!
ANYWAY Mrsmac- wishing you all the best with whatever Babymac is and hope you keep us informed of your progress!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Is there anything that anyone misses that came with pregnancy?
I miss the movement!! I felt completely empty when mine were born and didn't feel that anymore.


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 5, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Is there anything that anyone misses that came with pregnancy?
> I miss the movement!! I felt completely empty when mine were born and didn't feel that anymore.


I miss that, and the closeness I felt with my little bump...


----------



## middie (Apr 5, 2006)

I miss watching my stomache move and roll around.


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 5, 2006)

Texasgirl, I miss the movement too (except in the middle of the night and the kicking on the bladder!).  I loved feeling my baby inside of me.  I found out the sex of both my kids - tried to keep it a secret for the first one but slipped like GB.  The first half of my second pregnancy, I just assumed it was a girl - I knew nothing else.  Didn't look at boy stuff, didn't think of boy names - nothing. And when those magic words came "Looks like we got a boy here" I was completely shocked. "I don't know how to do boys" I said.  That night and for days - no weeks afterwards, I just couldn't get used to the fact that I had a member of the oposite sex inside of me all day every day!

I had two wonderful pregnancies - was in better shape than I am now - felt great - and had two planned c-sections (breech) - so no labor pains, not even a one.  I loved being pregnant and miss it sometimes.


----------



## middie (Apr 5, 2006)

I didn't have labor pains either. I had alot of back pain though. But the pain from the c-section was no walk in the the park.


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 5, 2006)

I had my tubes tied and untied, and both of those surgies were yucky, I can't imagine the pain you ladies with c-sections went thru... your tough!!!


----------



## mrsmac (Apr 5, 2006)

I really love how you get to know their personalities a bit just by what they are like in utero. This baby is a lot more snuggly and friendlier than DD2 who spent her whole time either hiding from DH if he put his hand near me, or kicking him violently when she got too big to hide! Bubs also liks hearing Erin read her home reader or me read to it. When I was still at work bubby slept the whole time we were in class despite me having a class of 32 who were very loud and me having to shout a lot!! This quiet time at home has been a shock to bub.


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 5, 2006)

I miss the movement and the knowing they were safe from the outside world in there.


----------



## corazon (Apr 5, 2006)

Definitely the movement here too.  Callum had some forceful kicks though!  They hurt.  First pregnancy was a breeze, I felt great.  The second was a bit more hard on my body.  More aches & pains, I couldn't exercise the last 3 months since it hurt too much.  We found out Aidan's sex kind of on accident but didn't find out with our second.  So many people thought Callum would be a girl because the pregnancy was so different than the first.  I flip flopped but about 10 minutes before he was delivered I was positive of a boy.

Our neighbors made a guess list of date, sex, & weight.  Out of about 20 people, Aidan won!  We grabbed a calendar and he pointed out the 21st of December, boy and 9lbs!!!  Callum turned out to be 8lbs 6 oz but his older brother was right with the other things and closest guess of weight.


----------



## mrsmac (Apr 5, 2006)

Thats a clever little boy Corazon! My daughters change their minds about what they think although Jess would prefer a boy cause she said she asked for a little sister before and now has some regrets!!! Erin mostly wants a girl cause she is a very girly little girl and wants to dress the baby in lots of pink!


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 5, 2006)

I miss the movement (except for the pushing on the bladder, especially at night).  I remember  feeling "weird" when I found out my second baby was a boy. I only knew "girl" things. I felt odd having a male organ inside of me all day every day!

Csections: My first c-section was a breeze - walked the next day, left the hospital in my itty bitty jeans and the scar was almost invisible.

The second one not so breezy - the stiches would not heal - inside and out - had to stay extra days in the hospital - alot of swelling - alot of bleeding - no itty bitty jeans this time (still not wearing itty bitty jeans 20 months later!).  I had to go to the doctor every other day. But its over now, we seem to forget the bad and remember the good. We just watched the video of Jace being born last night - I still cry.


----------



## corazon (Apr 5, 2006)

C sections seem like they would be harder to recover from.  Having surgery and a baby would be a lot to handle, but I really have no idea.  I just know from my experiences.  For both the kids, we arrived at the hospital at midnight and had them at about 6am.  They were also both due on the 15th, Aidan was 7 days late and Callum was 6.


----------



## Alix (Apr 5, 2006)

OK ladies admit it...what we all really miss is having folks cater to us when we were pregnant. I was perfectly capable of doing everything with both babies (even played volleyball til I was nearly 7 months with the first one) but loved having folks tell me I couldn't do something and have them jump into the breach for me. LOL. I especially liked waving my belly in traffic so that I could cross whenever I felt like it.


----------



## Alix (Apr 5, 2006)

And I have to say that I would FAR rather recover from a plain old c section than all that bloody labour any day. I didn't find the recovery all that terrible (except for an abcess in my incision the first time). The labour SUCKED though.


----------



## corazon (Apr 5, 2006)

LOL Alix!  I noticed the belly waving too.  I was also waiting tables when I was begining to show, I made much better tips with that belly of mine.  We went to visit family when I was about 7 1/2 months pregnant.  A bunch of us went on a hike together (my worried mom and paranoid stepdad included), they kept telling me of what I couldn't do.  And how this wasn't a good way to get down because I couldn't do it.  I insisted I was comfortable doing this hike.  I was so frustrated by the end.  Every 5 minutes was a check up on me.  I kept telling everyone I was fine but would they listen?  dh stood up for me though, he knew I was perfectly able.


----------



## Constance (Apr 5, 2006)

They didn't have ultra-sounds when I had my babies...or epidurals. They did do C-sections in case of emergency, but that was the exception. 

My step-daughter had to have c-sections with both her girls, and she said it was awfully hard to pick up a baby with a sore tummy. Labor is terrible, or at least it was for me, but when it's over, it's over. It takes longer to get over having your belly sliced open.

I had a complete hysterectomy when I was 44, including both ovaries and even my appendix. I had no idea how much pain I would be in afterward.


----------



## Alix (Apr 5, 2006)

Constance, that sounds a whole lot more involved than just yanking a baby out of there. 

In my case by the time they got around to the first C Section I'd been in labour for 40 hours and was darned near done in. I was telling Ken to make sure the baby saw pictures of me because I thought I was going to die. The SECOND one was planned so I wouldn't have to do labour ever EVER again. Poor Ken had to watch through the first one and was with me all the way on never doing labour again. I can't even imagine how tough it is to watch someone you love in that kind of pain and not be able to help. It scared the beegeebees out of both of us. 

I don't mean to downplay the difficulty of recovering from a section, just that for me...it was the lesser of two evils. BIG TIME.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 5, 2006)

I lucked out during labor and it was all due to three little words:

"where's the epidural?"

I had a long time with my daughter. Went into hospital on Thursday evening and she wasn't born until the next evening.  I was fine.  HH was a wreck - no comfy place to sleep in the room.  The sorest part of me was my hand where they stuck the epidural feed in. 

What I remember most is during the latter stages, watching the Anita Hill - Clarence Thomas hearings and then Entertainment Tonight (both the doc and I were watching TV by then) and HH watching the monitor and saying, "I think you need to push now."  Then Dad called in the middle of all the excitement.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 5, 2006)

I was hard headed and wouldn't listen to anyone. I went through natural childbirth with both of mine. 21 hours with the first, 16 with the second. 
The first one, I had a little tube of ether that they told me to suck to calm me down, like that would help, but, hubby took a whiff and then I did and exhaled in his face, he remembers hitting the wall thermostat box, tripping over my i.v. and yanking my mom in the room as it was spinning. LOLOLOL, I don't remember that but, hearing them talk about it, sure is funny!! 
I was alone with my second. He was a month early and I told hubby to go on to work, had 3 false labors with 1st, so, wasn't worried. Then, when it really was time, his stupid boss turned off the beeper and then they had to wheel me in fast and momma didn't have time to put on a gown. I had Eclampsia. I was going into a seizure, plus, his heart beat was almost non existant during contractions, ended up being the cord around his neck. That was SCARY!! Especially at 18. I stayed in the hospital a week waiting for my liver to shrink back down. My son stayed for 2 weeks to get to 4 lbs. THAT was more painful than the whole labor and post labor ordeal!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 5, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Constance, that sounds a whole lot more involved than just yanking a baby out of there.
> 
> In my case by the time they got around to the first C Section I'd been in labour for 40 hours and was darned near done in. I was telling Ken to make sure the baby saw pictures of me because I thought I was going to die. The SECOND one was planned so I wouldn't have to do labour ever EVER again. Poor Ken had to watch through the first one and was with me all the way on never doing labour again. I can't even imagine how tough it is to watch someone you love in that kind of pain and not be able to help. It scared the beegeebees out of both of us.
> 
> I don't mean to downplay the difficulty of recovering from a section, just that for me...it was the lesser of two evils. BIG TIME.


 
Alix, I understand where you are coming from with the recovery from a section.  The first one was easy - I didn't have any problem picking the baby up or anything like that. But, I was living in a hotel (staff to clean, cook, etc) plus my mom stayed with me for 8 weeks.  Second one-other than the stitches not healing, recovery was okay - no problems picking up baby, etc.  Again, my mom stayed with me for two weeks then DH took off a week.

I feel sorry for those people who have to labor AND do c-section - that might be different.  My first was breach and my second was breech then turned then turned head up then turned again to breech. We decided to play it safe - in the end, it was the best decision.

If I had to be on my own recovering from c-section, I may not say it was as easy.

Texasgirl, Oh my gosh! Girlfriend, I feel for you! I'm glad everything turned out okay for you! I cannot imagine the emotions going through your head - not to mention the hormones!  Glad you are here!


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 5, 2006)

I wouldn't trade the experience for anything in the world! Well, the eclampsia part I would, LOL


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 5, 2006)

Isn't pregnancy and birth just a wonderful miracle of life?


----------



## corazon (Apr 5, 2006)

I couldn't agree with you more mudbug.  Epidural with both the kids.  

Aidan was more painful, especially the time at home.  We lived 5 mins from the hospital so I wanted to be sure before we went, I didn't want to get sent home.  Went to the hospital at midnight.  Had the epidural maybe an hour later.  dh took a nap and I was in and out of sleep.  We had a great nurse and a nurse in training, which I was worried when I first found that out but it turned out to be great because the nurse was explaining everything to the training nurse so I got bonus info.  As it turns out too, her brother worked with dh.  doc came in and I pushed about 20 mins.  dh said I was blue.  Aidan also had the cord wrapped around his neck.  Had a great doctor though.  He was joking around and telling stories but when the contraction would begin, it was all buisness.  Born at 5:58am

Callum was easy, not very painful at home but was very quick!  By the time I figured out I was in labor, the contractions were 5 minutes apart.  We now live 45 mins from the hospital but we made it in 25!  Got there, like with Aidan, at midnight.  Vaguely remember all the details.  Our doctor came in and said he wanted me to push to see what was going on.  I gave one tiny push and he said "stop!  stop!"  Then he got all ready and Callum came out with one push.  Born at 5:53am

Afterpains were stronger with Callum, which is very common but ibuprofen was all I needed for about 2 days.  Bled for 8 weeks though.  

BTW, have you guys seen that goofy sculpture of Britney Spears "giving birth?"  She's all naked on a bear skin rug supposedly having her son.  She had a c section because she was scared of going through labor!


----------



## Alix (Apr 6, 2006)

Not to mention she didn't want to mess up things "down there"


----------



## Ken (Apr 6, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Not to mention she didn't want to mess up things "down there"


 
Her ankles?


----------



## middie (Apr 6, 2006)

No Ken... a little higher.
her knees ! lol


----------



## Alix (Apr 10, 2006)

Mrsmac? You still around for a while? Make sure you keep us posted on whats up with you.


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 19, 2006)

*Mrsmac is Recovering*

Hi everybody, I heard from mrsmac's daughter via email.  Before her surgery I told mrsmac that I would check in with her daughter via email to check on her recovery.  This is the email I got:

Hey this is jess her daughter. The surgury went well and the baby is fine shes still in alot of pain and finds it hard to use the crutches but has a wheelchair now thank goodness shes is having her stiches out on moday and a fibre glass cast is being put on her leg then aswell. from jess 
 
It is so good to hear she is healing. I will keep you updated to any news I hear.  I just wanted to pass this on to her friends at DC!


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh, that's great! Thanks Michele!!
Tell her I wish her a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 19, 2006)

Will do Texasgirl!  I thought I would wait a couple of days and see if I get any responses and send them to her all at once.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Michelemarie,
please tell mrsmac, that I'm thinking of her and hope her recovery is swift and things are better. Glad she can now just wait for her beautiful baby without hurting.

kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm so glad her surgery went well. Please pass on my hugs and prayers for a speedy recovery.

As for what I miss most about pregnancy. First would def. be the movement, minus when the lil buggers would get their feet up under my ribs and push.....ugh!! But to see a little knee, elbow, foot, etc.... push up and move and actually be able to see that was amazing. Hearing their heartbeats on checkups was wonderful too! 
Another thing I miss.......all the food you could gorge yourself with and pass off, "What???? (mouth fool and looking sheepish)...I'm eating for two"! By the time I was a month and a half with all three of my boys I had to wear maternity clothes. I looked like I was 3-4 months. Needless to say I was really big. My base weight fluctuates between 105 and 115. I'm 5'2" so that gives you an idea. Ok.....here's the kicker. I gained 55# with my first, 60# with my second and 65# with my last..... . Thankfully, I was able to lose it all.

I had 3 C-Sections:

My first son, Kyleer (pronouced like Tyler but with a K).....he'll be 20.....I had a touch an go pregnancy early on in the pregnancy as I about lost him. I'd had a miscarriage before becoming preg. with him. I ended up being induced into labor and had to endure labor only to result into a C-Section because he was in distress and he just wouldn't come down the birth canal.

My second son, Logan....he'll be 16.....the only problem I had with this pregnancy was excessive leg cramps that resulted in a large varicous vein on my calf, along with spider veins. I finally had those taken care of last year.... . I had to endure hard labor with him also.....only to result in another C-Section.

My youngest son, Dillon...he just turned 7... was my worst pregnancy. I'd lost a baby about a year prior to getting pregnant with him. He's what we call our herbal baby as we tried and tried all the things adviced by the doctor but still couldn't get pregnant. We made an appointment with the herbalist and he checked me out and said I had too much aluminum in my system and that my colon was lying on my ovaries. He gave me some pills and an awful elixer  . He adviced it usually took 3 months but we figured it up and I was pregnant within 1 week after starting his recommendations. Oh yeah, I had to elevate my lower trunk for 1/2 hour each night for the whole colon on ovaries thing and I had to eliminate aluminum from my diet (no cooking in aluminum pan, no pop out of cans, etc....)
Anyway, back to the pregnancy. My hormone levels were awful. I couldn't control them. I'd snap at this and that for no reason and then have to quickly apologize because I couldn't control them. I went into labor 2 months prior to him being born and would end up in the hospital to have it stopped and in the end had to take pills to stop my contractions. I still had mini ones through out the end of the pregnancy though. 
I had to endure labor with him also as they stopped having me take my medication to stop the contractions. This C-Section was the worst and it took me longer to recover. 

Because of my last pregnancy being so hard on me and Dill had some serious breathing problems we decided not to have anymore children. Actually, DH said after Dill was born he was going to get fixed and I asked him to hold off for 6 months. Needless to say I was ready and willing to make that call after only 3 months.....so DH is now neutered .

As far as names and revealing the sex:

Kyleer.....his name came to me one night out of the blue when I was drifting off to sleep. We found out he was a boy and shared the news.

Logan.....his name is my grandma's (on my dads side) maiden name. Again, we found out he was a boy and shared the news.

Dillon.....it was probably 5 months into my pregnancy that his name was chosen. I just really liked the sound of it. This time we found out he was a boy but decided we weren't telling anyone. I've called him "Dilly Bug" since he was in my tummy. I was always afraid that I'd slip because I'd talk to him when he was in my stomach and I was afraid I'd slip in front of someone. So everyone found out his sex and name after he was born.


----------



## mrsmac (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi, just dropping in for a short visit. Thankyou so much for all your good wishes and thoughts, I really appreciate them. I am not able to get downstairs to the computer easily but DH is home today so I came down. I really miss being able to check in on DC all the time cause I am really bored with TV!!
Operation was very painful and required lots of pain relief afterwards but not using much now. They put me into maternity afterwards so that the baby could be monitored properly which was great cause now I know all the midwives for when I go in for real!! Tomorrow I get the stitches out and then a fibreglass cast put on which will be lighter, that stays on for 4 more weeks. Bubs is due in 6 weeks tomorrow, we are realy getting excited now, its a very wriggly baby and loves pushing up against anyone near my stomach. We are fairly organised about baby equipment although I haven't been able to wash anything ready, that'll have to wait til I can stand up! DH and the girls have been a fantastic help and lots of friends have dropped meals in for us.
Hoping to be on here more in the next few weeks. Miss you all.


----------



## corazon (Apr 22, 2006)

Great to hear from you mrsmac! I'm glad you and the baby are doing well! All things considered, you seem to really be enjoying being pregnant. We hope to see you before the big day but if not, the best of luck to you through labor & delivery.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 23, 2006)

Gald to see you on here mrsmac!!
I'm happy to know that they took good care of you. Take it easy so that your rested when the little wiggler is born!!


----------

